
Google Censorship of Health Information - labatbell
https://www.brighteon.com/d5f1c412-7bc9-4904-919c-5061eff324a9?mc_cid=e675310e80&mc_eid=9851493571
======
labatbell
This caught my eye because over the past few months I have felt finding
information on Google has been more difficult. Don't know if recent algorithm
change is the cause, but I am returned more useless results than I was
previously. Frustrating.

